# Germania: SPD vince le elezioni



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

*L'SPD vince elezioni federali 2021*. Una tornata storica, che segna la *fine dell'era Merkel* la quale aveva deciso di non ricandidarsi. Il partito presieduto da *Olaf Scholz* ha vinto con il 25,8% dei voti, contro il 24,1% della CDU di Armin Laschet. È il peggior risultato del partito di cui faceva parte Angela Merkel. Verdi al 14,8% e Liberali all'11,5%. Ora bisognerà formare il governo.


----------



## Devil man (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'SPD vince elezioni federali 2021*. Una tornata storica, che segna la *fine dell'era Merkel* la quale aveva deciso di non ricandidarsi. Il partito presieduto da *Olaf Scholz* ha vinto con il 25,8% dei voti, contro il 24,1% della CDU di Armin Laschet. È il peggior risultato del partito di cui faceva parte Angela Merkel. Verdi al 14,8% e Liberali all'11,5%. Ora bisognerà formare il governo.


è un male o un bene ? non seguo la politica tedesca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è un male o un bene ? non seguo la politica tedesca


E' sempre un male quando vince la sinistra


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre un male quando vince la sinistra


Male per loro, bene per noi. L'UE senza la Merkel non sarà più la stessa, magari potrà essere la sua fine, chissà  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'SPD vince elezioni federali 2021*. Una tornata storica, che segna la *fine dell'era Merkel* la quale aveva deciso di non ricandidarsi. Il partito presieduto da *Olaf Scholz* ha vinto con il 25,8% dei voti, contro il 24,1% della CDU di Armin Laschet. È il peggior risultato del partito di cui faceva parte Angela Merkel. Verdi al 14,8% e Liberali all'11,5%. Ora bisognerà formare il governo.


Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..

che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Male per loro, bene per noi. L'UE senza la Merkel non sarà più la stessa, magari potrà essere la sua fine, chissà  .



Temo che più che la fine dell'UE come organizzazione politica ci sarà la fine dell'Europa, ideologicamente e culturalmente parlando.
Ci trasferemo in una prostituta succursale dei pazzi americani e della Cina.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


Concordo.

Anche se penso che sia un pò tardi per preoccuparsi dell' ambiente. Molto tardi, punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Anche se penso che sia un pò tardi per preoccuparsi dell' ambiente. Molto tardi, punto di non ritorno.


Non lo so, alla fine la preoccupazione non è solo per evitarli (che comunque lo si spera) ma anche per trovare controsoluzioni...non è che possiamo restare inermi a guardare il mondo andare in malora...

quello che voglio dire è che anche le politiche economiche green, che ci sono, in italia la gente non le collega ai movimenti Verdi, anzi..uno pensa ai verdi e cosa pensa? Tipo ai NO Tav, No Trivelle, compagni di merende di noglobal o femministi, sinistra arcobaleno, pro-migranti e anti-salvini etc...in pratica un'accozzaglia di roba che non c'entra nulla..

Ma come dicevo, il problema è questo..da noi i verdi storicamente sono un partito di estrema sinistra che ragiona ancora come i "compagni", solo slogan e nulla di concreto


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, alla fine la preoccupazione non è solo per evitarli (che comunque lo si spera) ma anche per trovare controsoluzioni...non è che possiamo restare inermi a guardare il mondo andare in malora...
> 
> quello che voglio dire è che anche le politiche economiche green, che ci sono, in italia la gente non le collega ai movimenti Verdi, anzi..uno pensa ai verdi e cosa pensa? Tipo ai NO Tav, No Trivelle, compagni di merende di noglobal o femministi, sinistra arcobaleno, pro-migranti e anti-salvini etc...in pratica un'accozzaglia di roba che non c'entra nulla..
> 
> Ma come dicevo, il problema è questo..da noi i verdi storicamente sono un partito di estrema sinistra che ragiona ancora come i "compagni", solo slogan e nulla di concreto


Vedremo, qui dalle mie parti ormai ci sono a cadenza annuale eventi estremi che la gente di 80 anni dice di non aver mai visto prima.
Speriamo bene.

Sabato ho fatto una corsa in un parco della bassa bresciana, avrò visto almeno 40 alberi alti 10 metri completamente sradicati da terra, ci sono state trombe d' aria la scorsa settimana nella pianura.

Lo stesso era accaduto qui dalle mie parti 2 anni fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo, qui dalle mie parti ormai ci sono a cadenza annuale eventi estremi che la gente di 80 anni dice di non aver mai visto prima.
> Speriamo bene.


Stanno succedendo ovunque..da noi in veneto le trombe d'aria stanno diventando una costante, sia al mare che in pianura..quando ero piccolo non ho mai sentito parlare di una tromba d'aria in vita mia..non parliamo degli alluvioni..ogni volta che piove qualcuno va sott'acqua (e in germania di certo la tragedia di 3 mesi fa avrà pesato)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


Quando non sarà più possibile produrre la marea di prodotti che ci rendono famosi in tutto il mondo e non avremo più la biodiversità che ci caratterizza da millenni, forse capiranno che si sarebbe dovuto fare di più.

Nel frattempo si pensa al grin passe e agli immigrati


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Settembre 2021)

se tutto va bene il governo lo fanno a natale/gennaio. Non sarà una coalizzazione facile da comporre. La più probabile SPD/Verdi/sinistra


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quando non sarà più possibile produrre la marea di prodotti che ci rendono famosi in tutto il mondo e non avremo più la biodiversità che ci caratterizza da millenni, forse capiranno che si sarebbe dovuto fare di più.
> 
> Nel frattempo si pensa al grin passe e agli immigrati


Ma sono d'accordissimo, il problema è proporre una vera politica ambientalista...altro che roba tipo "diventiamo europa verde, partito europeista, femminista, uniti nell'ambiente con Greta"

La gente ti sputa dietro e ha ragione...vorrei fare un sondaggio chiedendo chi è il leader italiano dei verdi, non lo sa nessuno...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

I verdi sono al centro del tavolo.
Scelgono loro chi sarà il prossimo cancelliere.

Coalizione Jamaica (di centrodestra): CDU - Verdi - Liberali
Coalizione Semaforo (di centrosinistra): SPD- Verdi - Linke (sinistra)

Da escludere una nuova Grosse Koalitionen (CDU - SPD - Verdi) che scontenterebbe tutti, senza possibilità di trovare un nome politico per il cancellierato (e in germania, paese serio, non prendono "tecnici")
Ovviamente, conventio ad excludendum per i fasci di AfD.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sono d'accordissimo, il problema è proporre una vera politica ambientalista...altro che roba tipo "diventiamo europa verde, partito europeista, femminista, uniti nell'ambiente con Greta"
> 
> La gente ti sputa dietro e ha ragione...vorrei fare un sondaggio chiedendo chi è il leader italiano dei verdi, non lo sa nessuno...



in Italia i verdi sono sempre stati vergognosi, infatti arrivano all'1% forse. Servirebbe un vero partito che fa della sostenibilità "green" e della qualità della vita il nuovo modello di sviluppo. Urbanistica, rispetto dell'ambiente e investimenti in nuove tecnologie. Poche regole ma chiare. Il problema è che ci ritroviamo partiti idelogicizzati e che non sanno vedere oltre la punta del naso. faccio un esempio. Lo stadio Franchi o San Siro dove i verdi si sono subito schierati "contro" per la produzione di CO2 e l'impatto ambientale. Cioè preferiscono colate di cemento, o i famosi "maneggi diroccanti" pieni di graffiti. A me sembra una barzelletta a dir la verità. Stadi e nuovi investimenti che migliorano la qualità della vita di chi va allo stadio ma di anche vive nelle vicinanze come può essere un danno?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

Aggiungo che a sto giro dobbiamo tifare spudoratamente per SPD e Verdi.
Sono i più aperti alla revisione delle norme di stabilità europee, vogliono togliere il dogma della frugalità e del pareggio di bilancio.
E visto che l'europa si fa a Berlino e a Parigi (dove Macron ha i giorni contati), un nuovo corso dalla Germania cambierebbe enormemente il baraccone UE, nella direzione giusta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Temo che più che la fine dell'UE come organizzazione politica ci sarà la fine dell'Europa, ideologicamente e culturalmente parlando.
> Ci trasferemo in una prostituta succursale dei pazzi americani e della Cina.


Eh ma quello dipenderà molto anche dai nostri pagliac...ehm leader politici. Fino ad ora, tutti e dico tutti, per paura, si sono sottomessi alla Merkel, Ungheria a parte che è una simil dittatura. Ma ora, senza una figura autoritaria come la sederona, magari ci sarà meno paura dell'UE e forse più "libertà". Il problema è che in Italia abbiamo pagliacci in parlamento, purtroppo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che a sto giro dobbiamo tifare spudoratamente per SPD e Verdi.
> Sono i più aperti alla revisione delle norme di stabilità europee, vogliono togliere il dogma della frugalità e del pareggio di bilancio.
> E visto che l'europa si fa a Berlino e a *Parigi (dove Macron ha i giorni contati*), un nuovo corso dalla Germania cambierebbe enormemente il baraccone UE, nella direzione giusta.


Dipende. Se va in ballottaggio con la Le Pen, faranno di tutto per farlo rivincere anche se quest'ultima farà record assoluto di voti per il partito. Con i Neo Gollisti forse potrebbe perdere.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


I Verdi in Italia sono una barzelletta su, come tutti i partiti di destra, sinistra ecc.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2021)

non so come si faccia a pensare che la fine dell'Ue possa essere un bene per l'Italia.


Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che a sto giro dobbiamo tifare spudoratamente per SPD e Verdi.
> Sono i più aperti alla revisione delle norme di stabilità europee, vogliono togliere il dogma della frugalità e del pareggio di bilancio.
> E visto che l'europa si fa a Berlino e a Parigi (dove Macron ha i giorni contati), un nuovo corso dalla Germania cambierebbe enormemente il baraccone UE, nella direzione giusta.


fatico a capire perché avere i conti in ordine sarebbe un'eresia. Il pareggio di bilancio dovrebbe essere la regola tranne nei periodi di forte deflazione/recessione (e non a caso hanno sospeso il patto di stabilità in era covid). Che poi era questo che diceva (davvero) Keynes. Noi abbiamo ENORMI problemi di sostenibilità del debito e di sprechi di risorse pubbliche. Una bella sforbiciata ci farebbe solo che bene nel lungo periodo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> in Italia i verdi sono sempre stati vergognosi, infatti arrivano all'1% forse. Servirebbe un vero partito che fa della sostenibilità "green" e della qualità della vita il nuovo modello di sviluppo. Urbanistica, rispetto dell'ambiente e investimenti in nuove tecnologie. Poche regole ma chiare. Il problema è che ci ritroviamo partiti idelogicizzati e che non sanno vedere oltre la punta del naso. faccio un esempio. Lo stadio Franchi o San Siro dove i verdi si sono subito schierati "contro" per la produzione di CO2 e l'impatto ambientale. Cioè preferiscono colate di cemento, o i famosi "maneggi diroccanti" pieni di graffiti. A me sembra una barzelletta a dir la verità. Stadi e nuovi investimenti che migliorano la qualità della vita di chi va allo stadio ma di anche vive nelle vicinanze come può essere un danno?


Perché sono un partito che non ha cultura del mondo reale, di nuove tecnologie etc..mi piacerebbe sapere quanti ingegneri ambientali, ingegneri edili, esperti in biotecnologie ci sono tra le file dei verdi..genti che sa capire il valore del cambiamento urbanistico e che ha un quadro vero del futuro della sostenibilità..non andare dietro a auto elettriche e solare perché adesso fanno tendenza..ma c'è anche molto altro tipo i nuovi materiali, l'alimentazione sostenibile etc...
Vorrei un partito che parla di questi temi, non di migranti e femminicidio


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non so come si faccia a pensare che la fine dell'Ue possa essere un bene per l'Italia.
> 
> fatico a capire perché avere i conti in ordine sarebbe un'eresia. Il pareggio di bilancio dovrebbe essere la regola tranne nei periodi di forte deflazione/recessione (e non a caso hanno sospeso il patto di stabilità in era covid). Che poi era questo che diceva (davvero) Keynes. Noi abbiamo ENORMI problemi di sostenibilità del debito e di sprechi di risorse pubbliche. Una bella sforbiciata ci farebbe solo che bene nel lungo periodo.


Non ha senso porsi vincoli.
Il controllo del debito è bene, ma avere una zavorra che ti impedisce politiche espansive in momenti di crisi è un'assurdità che solo i mangiacrauti potevano partorire e imporre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ha senso porsi vincoli.
> Il controllo del debito è bene, ma avere una zavorra che ti impedisce politiche espansive in momenti di crisi è un'assurdità che solo i mangiacrauti potevano partorire e imporre.


infatti hai fatto -8% quest'anno. E l'anno del governo giallo verde hai fatto - 2,04 SENZA ALCUNA RECESSIONE (e di conseguenza senza alcun ritorno sul PIL, come invece andavano millantando) quindi non c'è nessuna vera zavorra. La verità è che dietro certo pseudo - keynesismo, si nasconde il pensiero di chi vorrebbe tornare ad una monetizzazione del debito stile anni 70. Per fortuna in Mitteleuropa hanno un altro tipo di cultura. Francamente trovo assurdo che in un Paese come il nostro, invece di desiderare di diventare un po' più efficienti, pretendiamo che gli altri divengano sproconi come noi, magari replicando a livello europeo il fallimentare centralismo Italiano che sposta denaro da Nord a Sud senza risolvetre NIENTE.


----------



## galianivatene (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


i verdi erano relativamente ok anche in Italia, quando sei in mano a Pecoraro Scanio


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ha senso porsi vincoli.
> Il controllo del debito è bene, ma avere una zavorra che ti impedisce politiche espansive in momenti di crisi è un'assurdità che solo i mangiacrauti potevano partorire e imporre.





Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> infatti hai fatto -8% quest'anno. E l'anno del governo giallo verde hai fatto - 2,04 SENZA ALCUNA RECESSIONE (e di conseguenza senza alcun ritorno sul PIL, come invece andavano millantando) quindi non c'è nessuna vera zavorra. La verità è che dietro certo pseudo - keynesismo, si nasconde il pensiero di chi vorrebbe tornare ad una monetizzazione del debito stile anni 70. Per fortuna in Mitteleuropa hanno un altro tipo di cultura. Francamente trovo assurdo che in un Paese come il nostro, invece di desiderare di diventare un po' più efficienti, pretendiamo che gli altri divengano sproconi come noi, magari replicando a livello europeo il fallimentare centralismo Italiano che sposta denaro da Nord a Sud senza risolvetre NIENTE.


Ancora appresso all' economia state?
Son tutti giochini.
Non c'è soluzione certa e funzionante per tutti.

Ne stampare a più non posso ne politiche troppo austere.

E' un giochino che ha somma finale sottozero, impossibile uscire vincendo dalle regole economiche.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora appresso all' economia state?
> Son tutti giochini.
> Non c'è soluzione certa e funzionante per tutti.
> 
> ...


aboliamo i corsi di economia politica allora, che ti devo dire.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> aboliamo i corsi di economia politica allora, che ti devo dire.


Ma no figurati. Mi sono espresso male.

Ma non so se hai notato, a volte viene fuori chi crede la soluzione ai problemi sia stampare moneta ( LOL )

Alcuni credono che sia l' austerità la soluzione o le tasse ( hanno fatto anche loro i corsi economici penso, eppure è esattamente l' opposto)

Non sanno che pesci pigliare insomma, è evidente.

Insomma, ci fosse una verità certa, non ci sarebbe nemmeno diatriba tra le varie teorie economiche, me lo concedi?

La verità è che sei "ricco" solo se fai qualcosa che agli altri serve e porti soldi da fuori a dentro( vedi esportare), se hai qualcosa che gli altri non hanno e portano soldi da fuori a dentro il paese( turismo), oppure si ti accaparri risorse di fatto rubacchiandole agli altri ( vedi cosa si combina negli stati africani).

Non esistono segreti economici per far andar bene un paese.

Mia personalissima opinione eh, ma questo è quello che vedo da ignorantissimo in materia, bada bene che so di esserlo!

Nel mondo moderno poi, una delle più grosse spinte ad avere benessere è soltanto essere tecnologicamente dominanti, oppure un bel grosso esercito


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no figurati. Mi sono espresso male.
> 
> Ma non so se hai notato, a volte viene fuori chi crede la soluzione ai problemi sia stampare moneta ( LOL )
> 
> ...


nella letteratura economica c'è consenso pressoché unanime su talune implicazioni (a parte il dissenso di qualche squinternato nettametne minoritario). Ad esempio, che vi sia una relazione diretta tra monetizzazione e inflazione è appurato dagli anni 70, ed è una cosa verificata più e più volte nella realtà. 

Per il resto, ti dico che hai ragione. Non esistono soluzioni magiche e non esiste la bacchetta magica, proprio perché l'economia per definizione si fonda sulla scarsità di risorse. Il vero problema è che in Italia non c'è un dibattito tra scuole economiche, ma semplicemente si sono fatte disgraziatamente strada tesi come la MMT che sono nulla più che favole illusorie per gonzi incacchiati con la vita. 
Qui la maggioranza degli utenti vorrebbe uscire dall'Euro, che è una tale follia, per cui l'unica cosa che posso pensare è che non abbiano nemmeno un euro in banca, altrimenti si porrebbero il problema. 

comunque chiuso OT


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


Puoi prendere tutti gli accorgimenti che vuoi per preservare il pianeta ma se i cosiddetti paesi emergenti continueranno a fare quello che gli pare non andrai da nessuna parte.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Puoi prendere tutti gli accorgimenti che vuoi per preservare il pianeta ma se i cosiddetti paesi emergenti continueranno a fare quello che gli pare non andrai da nessuna parte.


E come biasimarli?

Per passare da livello "paesi emergenti" al benessere occidentale, abbiamo distrutto tutto.

Ora gli imponiamo di restare "paese emergenti" per ancora parecchio perchè se no il mondo si danneggia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Puoi prendere tutti gli accorgimenti che vuoi per preservare il pianeta ma se i cosiddetti paesi emergenti continueranno a fare quello che gli pare non andrai da nessuna parte.



Rompono le palle a me per una bottiglietta di plastica e non dicono niente agli alieni gialli per queste robe...


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


Perché in Europa i Verdi sono progressisti, incentivano le energie rinnovabili e pulite e la tecnologia, da noi i Verdi sono:

-No TAV
-No eolica perché per fare le turbine bisogna tagliare due alberi
-No nucleare perché poi succede Chernobyl
-No nuove infrastrutture perché è colata di cemento
-No solare perché i pannelli sono ecomostri

Ti faccio un esempio, si sono messi di traverso facendo sit-in per non tagliare pochi ettari di alberi di ulivo al sud malati di una malattia (era il 2018) con il risultato che il 60% degli ulivi del centro-sud sono stati infettati e c'è crisi nel settore dell'olio tanto che alcune aziende hanno dovuto importarlo dall'estere. Noi che eravamo i primi produttori di olio in Europa. Questo per dire cosa sono i Verdi da noi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rompono le palle a me per una bottiglietta di plastica e non dicono niente agli alieni gialli per queste robe...


Ma infatti, sta propaganda massmediatica dell'ambientalismo è una presa in giro, fino a che non si punta il dito contro queste realtà. Per carità, il problema c'è, ma allora andiamo sulle zone veramente messe male. Qui in Italia, ad esempio, c'è la terra dei fuochi. La verità è che si sfrutta un tema del genere, perché va fortissimo tra i giovani (i quali in gran parte ne approfittano per non fare scuola), per far prendere il consenso ai soliti noti e non viene preso sul serio per quello che è.


----------



## Walker (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo, qui dalle mie parti ormai ci sono a cadenza annuale eventi estremi che la gente di 80 anni dice di non aver mai visto prima.
> Speriamo bene.
> 
> Sabato ho fatto una corsa in un parco della bassa bresciana, avrò visto almeno 40 alberi alti 10 metri completamente sradicati da terra, ci sono state trombe d' aria la scorsa settimana nella pianura.
> ...


Nel 1936, ad un tiro di schioppo da casa mia, si originò uno degli eventi tornadici più forti mai visti in Italia, secondo alcune fonti addirittura il più forte, noto come la "Tromba del Montello".
Il vortice, partito dalla mia zona, percorse circa 80 km verso est, esaurendosi nel Friuli centrale alle porte di Udine, e lasciando una scia di devastazione e 23 vittime.
Parliamo di un tornado a "fondo scala" con venti ad oltre 300 km/h...
Questo per dire che eventi estremi ci sono sempre stati, anche se negli ultimi 15-20 anni la loro frequenza è sicuramente aumentata.
Solo negli ultimi 15 anni si possono purtroppo annoverare eventi distruttivi, catalogati come F3 od F4, vedi il tornado di Vallà di Riese Pio X° (F3) del 2009 o quello della Riviera del Brenta del 2015 (F4)...
Per non parlare della tempesta Vaia del 2018, con venti a 200 km orari, che ha devastato interi boschi prealpini e dolomitici.
Tremendo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché in Europa i Verdi sono progressisti, incentivano le energie rinnovabili e pulite e la tecnologia, da noi i Verdi sono:
> 
> -No TAV
> -No eolica perché per fare le turbine bisogna tagliare due alberi
> ...


Un pò come il M5S che volevano far fuori tutto, senza dare alternative. Solo che questi sono "Verdi", pro UE e di sinistra e quindi non possono essere definiti "populistih" ma "indelledduali".


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> nella letteratura economica c'è consenso pressoché unanime su talune implicazioni (a parte il dissenso di qualche squinternato nettametne minoritario). Ad esempio, che vi sia una relazione diretta tra monetizzazione e inflazione è appurato dagli anni 70, ed è una cosa verificata più e più volte nella realtà.
> 
> Per il resto, ti dico che hai ragione. Non esistono soluzioni magiche e non esiste la bacchetta magica, proprio perché l'economia per definizione si fonda sulla scarsità di risorse. Il vero problema è che in Italia non c'è un dibattito tra scuole economiche, ma semplicemente si sono fatte disgraziatamente strada tesi come la MMT che sono nulla più che favole illusorie per gonzi incacchiati con la vita.
> Qui la maggioranza degli utenti vorrebbe uscire dall'Euro, che è una tale follia, per cui l'unica cosa che posso pensare è che non abbiano nemmeno un euro in banca, altrimenti si porrebbero il problema.
> ...


Il problema dell'Euro non è la moneta unica, ma il fatto che non esiste una reale politica ecnomica e soprattutto che i paesi sono troppo diversi tra loro per essere gestiti tutti con le stesse 4 regole scritte ad hoc da tecnocrati filo rigoristi..
La situazione Covid sta provando come la crisi precedente sia stata gestita sbagliando, oggi non siamo alla canna del gas perché per sostenere le economie si sono fatte politche espansive, nel 2010 invece si è randellato chi era in crisi con il rigore, chiamando piigs i paesi e imponendo politiche criminali in nome del rigore dei conti (un certo ebete ha scritto anche un libero, una roba tipo "morire per maastricht", credo sia alla guida di un partito che votano diversi milioni di ignoranti) 

detto ciò, stampare bellamente moneta ovviamente genera inflazione, ma politiche espansive se il mercato può ricevere quei soldi non portano per forza all'inflazione, se non altro non l'inflazione alla weimar che viene sempre agitata come spauracchio..un'inflazione regolare al 2% ci sta..basterebbe che salissero anche gli stipendi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora appresso all' economia state?
> Son tutti giochini.
> Non c'è soluzione certa e funzionante per tutti.
> 
> ...


L'economia non è una scienza esatta, e è una materia fluida perché le situazioni mutano sempre..però ci sono alcune regole base che sono sempre valide..
Poi è chiaro che non esiste il miraggio economico del "tutti di più lavorando meno"..non esistono formule magiche..

L'italia è un paese industrializzato ma è anche un paese che in passato ha sperperato soldi pubblici in opere inutili, vuote, è un paese malato di corruzione che ha succhiato soldi pubblici lasciando buchi di bilanci e opere incompiute..

Manca il senso civico, se il nostro debito fosse stato impiegato BENE oggi avremmo un paese modernissimo, con infrastrutture degne dell'occidente..invece abbiamo mantenuto milioni e milioni di nullafacenti (vedi Alitalia, trnitalai, poste, comuni, etc. etc.), abbiamo una scuola fatiscente indietro 15 anni alla realtà che produce disoccupati anziché risorse (vedi distorsione domanda/offerta di lavoro)

In ultima, la nostra mania per la piccola imprenditoria che non può competere nel mondo globale..

Ah, un altro aspetto...la propensione al risparmio degli italiani...noi siamo così, siamo tutti "risparmiatori" (chi può)...questo benché sia un valore, è un tappo all'economia perché le risorse stanno nei conti depositi e correnti invece che finanziare l'economia..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E come biasimarli?
> 
> Per passare da livello "paesi emergenti" al benessere occidentale, abbiamo distrutto tutto.
> 
> Ora gli imponiamo di restare "paese emergenti" per ancora parecchio perchè se no il mondo si danneggia?


Ma che poi almeno siamo onesti, per chi la producono tutta la loro roba eh? chi la compra?...noi..e vogliamo pagarla poco...e loro producono senza regole...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che poi almeno siamo onesti, per chi la producono tutta la loro roba eh? chi la compra?...noi..e vogliamo pagarla poco...e loro producono senza regole...


Ma infatti.

Pretendiamo prodotti low cost, senza inquinare, e che non si azzardino a volere anche loro la roba che gli facciamo produrre per noi!

ahahaha siamo dei demoni!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Pretendiamo prodotti low cost, senza inquinare, e che non si azzardino a volere anche loro la roba che gli facciamo produrre per noi!
> 
> ahahaha siamo dei demoni!


In Cina ci rubano il No-Au e dopo ci fregano i prodotti!!

Si però prima un cellulare medicore costava due stipendi e se lo potevano permettere 1 italiano su 100...oggi il cellulare ne abbiamo 2 a testa...

Ovviamente ci sono economie di scala, progresso tecnologico etc..ma non neghiamoci che l'aver esrtenalizzato la produzione ha reso accessibili certi beni a tutti...da lusso a beni di consumo...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rompono le palle a me per una bottiglietta di plastica e non dicono niente agli alieni gialli per queste robe...


E che gli vuoi dire ?!

La metà del lavoro è per noi occidentali, e che sia economico!


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2021)

Ora scoppia la bolla. Questa oca giuliva della Merkel si è circondata di yes men e ha portato il sistema clientelare della Germania dell'Est anche in quella dell'Ovest, ha truccato i conti molto peggio della Thatcher.


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come in tutta europa i movimenti Verdi stanno prendendo sempre più piede, probabilmente a fronte di un modo serio di fare politica che intercetta i giovani e qui da noi, nel mezzo del climate change, stanno all'1%..
> 
> che spreco..pensare che un paese come il nostro dovrebbe più che mai essere interessato ai cambiamenti climatici e all'economia green...


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I verdi sono al centro del tavolo.
> Scelgono loro chi sarà il prossimo cancelliere.
> 
> Coalizione Jamaica (di centrodestra): CDU - Verdi - Liberali
> ...


Die Linke è lo stesso di AFD a sinistra, è sempre stata esclusa dalle alleanze.
basta leggere le dichiarazioni che vorrebbero più i liberali rispetto alla sinistra radicale

ricorda terribilmente la situazione italiana dove non sarebbero dovuti entrare in parlamento e lo hanno fatto per magheggi vari.
sotto 5% ma ha vinto tre collegi e passa lo stesso.

AFD paga il poco consenso ad ovest da sempre

Il fatto di escludere i due estremi comunque non è tanto ovvio, per esempio nella vicina Austria avevano fatto il governo insieme centro-destra ed estrema destra prima di uno scandalo che lo fece cadere.
E' una scelta prettamente tedesca, perchè nell'opulento ovest ancora pensano a certi rigurgiti vecchi mentre ad est nelle difficoltà contingenti c'è poco spazio per l'ideologia.

Fare attenzione ai liberali che erano in rottura con Merkel, ma senza di lei sono disponibilissimi al governo con il centro-destra e il loro leader potrebbe fare il ministro delle Finanze rigorista
per me saranno loro il pallino, in Austria i verdi sono andati con il centro-destra per cui se loro dovessero andare con il centro-sinistra si farebbe il governo ma per noi non sarebbe una buona notizia perchè in economia sono la solita storia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Die Linke è lo stesso di AFD a sinistra, è sempre stata esclusa dalle alleanze.
> basta leggere le dichiarazioni che vorrebbero più i liberali rispetto alla sinistra radicale
> 
> ricorda terribilmente la situazione italiana dove non sarebbero dovuti entrare in parlamento e lo hanno fatto per magheggi vari.
> ...


Ho sbagliato, intendevo ovviamente Liberali, non so come mi sia uscita Linke.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Settembre 2021)

Gerhard Schroeder fu l'ultimo Cancelliere SPD che promulgò leggi a favore dell'apprendistato. Studio e lavoro in azienda. Non tutti i socialisti vengono per nuocere. Ne servirebbero anche a noi.
Quelle sull'istruzione, sugli istituti tecnici, furono leggi propedeutiche al decollo dell'economia tedesca ed al lungo e lento recupero della ex DDR ad una economia di mercato. Dall'Inghilterra osservavano con invidia, loro che stavano annegando nei Media Studies e si interrogavano sulla crisi senza fine delle Vocational School. Chissà gli inglesi cosa pensano ora che dopo la Brexit sono senza camionisti / rifornimenti. Ah! Cosa succede a seguire la retorica di slogan faciloni... Ma gli inglesi disoccupati per colpa degli immigrati non sono corsi tutti a fare i camionisti?
Ho controparti tedesche giovani e molto contente delle opportunità che le grandi aziende hanno dato loro grazie a queste normative. Una di queste aziende ha ridotto e sta riducendo il personale di 20-30 mila persone... Non è tutto rose e fiori neanche in Germania. Ci credo che torna la SPD... Ci credo che a Berlino vogliono espropriare l'immobiliare che decuplica gli affitti...
Poi si potrà dire che i crucchi sono malati di esportazioni.
Ma anche che dentro a molti prodotti finiti tedeschi vi è ricca componentistica italiana. Quindi li si perdona per delle posizioni sulle normative dell'origine merce un po' volutamente fumose.
Made in Germany o Made in NordItaly?
Germany, Germany teknologia teutonika.
Noi, paese con tradizione manifatturiera, continuiamo pure a riempire le università di Psicologia, Scienze della Comunicazione e blabla vari. Così le aziende vere continueranno a rimanere senza personale. Continuiamo a mettere il numero chiuso a Medicina e rimanere senza medici. Non sappiamo far di conto?
Lo capite a cosa serve l'Unione Europea benedetti testoni? È il famoso vincolo esterno. Un amministrare per obiettivi e parametri che per gli italiani farfalloni è un modo per tenere i piedi per terra.
Un modo per dare a Milano un depuratore, perché se non c'è qualcuno la fuori che ti multa, tu non porrai mai rimedio all'inquinamento. Perché da bravo democristiano come la Merkel, ingessi tutto. Assorbi tutto. Neutralizzi tutto.
Un amministrare bene europeo che ridotto alla vita di tutti i giorni è esattamente ciò che fate nel vostro piccolo. E voi non volete sbatter via i soldi o spenderli su iniziative inconcludenti, senza visione e prospettiva, per non dire al limite del malavitoso, vero?
Voi ogni mattina andate in piazza e cercate lo scemotto ubriacone del paese, tutti i paesi ne hanno uno, e gli date 100 mila lire? Cinquanta Euro? Così, perché vi sta simpatico e perche credete veramente che questa volta smetterà di bere/farsi etc etc?
Ah, Non lo fate?
E perché mai lo dovrebbero fare i paesi del nord europa con quelli del sud europa che non sanno tenere i conti a posto? I greci che mandavano in pensione i cinquantenni... Voi mettereste in comune il vostro debito con degli scialacquatori? Ah, però vogliamo le politiche espansive! Perché nel quotidiano dobbiamo tenere aperte milioni di aziende decotte, dare una carica a milioni di politici trombati e fare cattedrali nel deserto. Però poi evadiamo le tasse e quindi da fuori o dentro Italia qualcun altro paga per noi.
Si, si usciamo dall'Euro. Il giorno dopo i prezzi raddoppieranno di nuovo.
Cosa dirà Salvini? che qualcun altro doveva presidiare l'osservatorio dei prezzi al dettaglio? Che lui era impegnato al Papete?
Buttiamo fuori gli immigrati, bene.
Ma poi chi lo va a dire agli italiani che votano che devono anche lavorare?
Chissà come mai tutti i sovranisti avranno un conto all'estero denominato in euro o altra valuta...Alla faccia della retorica, dei tricolori e dei muscoli con cui infarciscono le chat.
Dicono di volere il bene dell'Italia, ma la loro prassi quotidiana è quella di fottere il sistema.
Preferisco contare le galline in tedesco che fidarmi di chi sta a Roma.
Maledetto luterano!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'Euro non è la moneta unica, ma il fatto che non esiste una reale politica ecnomica e soprattutto che i paesi sono troppo diversi tra loro per essere gestiti tutti con le stesse 4 regole scritte ad hoc da tecnocrati filo rigoristi..
> La situazione Covid sta provando come la crisi precedente sia stata gestita sbagliando, oggi non siamo alla canna del gas perché per sostenere le economie si sono fatte politche espansive, nel 2010 invece si è randellato chi era in crisi con il rigore, chiamando piigs i paesi e imponendo politiche criminali in nome del rigore dei conti (un certo ebete ha scritto anche un libero, una roba tipo "morire per maastricht", credo sia alla guida di un partito che votano diversi milioni di ignoranti)
> 
> detto ciò, stampare bellamente moneta ovviamente genera inflazione, ma politiche espansive se il mercato può ricevere quei soldi non portano per forza all'inflazione, se non altro non l'inflazione alla weimar che viene sempre agitata come spauracchio..un'inflazione regolare al 2% ci sta..basterebbe che salissero anche gli stipendi..


Il problema che avanzi tu per me si pone solo in caso di shock asimmetrici. E infatti la crisi post-lehman è stata gestita malissimo, su questo non ci piove (ma si badi che Monti NON ha fatto quel che ci chiedeva l'europa, al contrario di quanto molti pensano. La lettera di Draghi e trichet prescriveva ben altro che massacrare il Paese di tasse). Ma in generale tenere i conti a posto in situazioni di "normalità" è solo un bene, specie per un Paese con le nostre condizioni finanziarie. Quanto al rapporto tra aumento della massa monetaria e inflazione è una delle relazioni più certe che esistono in economia, ampiamente verificata in più occasioni. In generale pensare che con la monetizzazione del debito si possa stimolare la crescita è illusorio (se non nella sola situazione in cui il moltiplicatore della spesa è maggiore di 1, ossia in situazioni di profondissima deflazione). Come diceva Friedman, in economia non esistono pasti gratis.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il problema che avanzi tu per me si pone solo in caso di shock asimmetrici. E infatti la crisi post-lehman è stata gestita malissimo, su questo non ci piove (ma si badi che Monti NON ha fatto quel che ci chiedeva l'europa, al contrario di quanto molti pensano. La lettera di Draghi e trichet prescriveva ben altro che massacrare il Paese di tasse). Ma in generale tenere i conti a posto in situazioni di "normalità" è solo un bene, specie per un Paese con le nostre condizioni finanziarie. Quanto al rapporto tra aumento della massa monetaria e inflazione è una delle relazioni più certe che esistono in economia, ampiamente verificata in più occasioni. In generale pensare che con la monetizzazione del debito si possa stimolare la crescita è illusorio (se non nella sola situazione in cui il moltiplicatore della spesa è maggiore di 1, ossia in situazioni di profondissima deflazione). Come diceva Friedman, in economia non esistono pasti gratis.


Si ma l'inflazione non è il male assoluto, una minima inflazione va bene, soprattutto se dovuta ad un aumento di moneta circolante e non ad aumento dei costi di materie prime (quello che stiamo vedendo ultimamente).. Il controllo dei conti va bene, il pareggio di bilancio no, è un suicidio politico


----------

